# still confused about cycling



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

ok i understand to check ammonia, nitrites and nitrates and the process will take about 1 month. what i'm not finding in my readings is do i leave the water alone or am i supposed to change the water? 

i had bought 3 red mickey mouse platys .. now i have just 1 of them. i'm not even sad about that cause one of them gave birth and now i have about 14 fry. they are safe in a net breeder and i keep checking for more. 

so my question about cycling is mostly cause i want them to survive. i have read a few cycling for dummies but still doesn't help much. let me go see if they have an answer on youtube. oh yeah also i forgot to mention we added api stress coat and api stress zyme before adding fish

this is what i have 10 gallon tank with fish bubbler, heater, breeder net, 1 silk plant, gravel, thermometer and 1 adult mm platy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you get a reading of 1 or higher for ammonia or nitrite, do at least a 25% water change. If it is up around 3ppm or higher then do 50%. If it stays under one just leave it and test daily.

I would just add a dechlor and nothing else during the cycle. Other things just tend to mess things up and potentially delay the cycle.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Ben. Also, do you have a filter (I didn't see one listed in your post.) Filtration is very important, and is where the cycling process happens.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If you get a reading of 1 or higher for ammonia or nitrite, do at least a 25% water change. If it is up around 3ppm or higher then do 50%. If it stays under one just leave it and test daily.
> 
> I would just add a dechlor and nothing else during the cycle. Other things just tend to mess things up and potentially delay the cycle.


+1 for this advice.


----------



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

oh sorry for late reply ... i have a bubbler, dunno if its good enough just didn't wanna invest in a larger filter and have all my fish die


----------

